# Women's Napoleon Bicycle 1895?



## Jamesinohio (May 31, 2017)

I recently obtained a Napoleon.  It was in my grandparents barn in New Jersey and likely was either my grandmothers or great grandmothers bike.  It has a head badge Napoleon.  I am a little confused as from the little bit of research I thought Jenkins marked the women's bikes as Josephine's? Would this possibly be a really early production model? The bike is original and complete.  The fenders are really rusty, but you can still see original paint on the frame.  It as the pedals, saddle and chain.  It has been in a barn or basement for the last 80-90 years. The wooden rims look fine and have 100 year old tires on them (which look pretty nasty).  I assume it was made 1890 to 1898.

So I have the following questions:
1.  Should I try and clean it up at all or does a buyer really want it completely untouched?
2. Should I cut off the rims the nasty tires?
3. As I am new to this forum... How do I go about finding a buyer for it?
4.  I know its hard to say: but what would be a fair price for something like this?  Or at least a range.
5.  The head badge looks untouched so why is this women's bike marked as a Napoleon?
6. Are there any other makings on the bike which would help a prospective buyer?

I have no intent on keeping it but just want to handle it in the right way.  I can post pics tonight or tomorrow if that helps.  Any help would be great as I know nothing about vintage bikes.  Thanks James


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2017)

Please post up pics. Without them there is no way to accurately assess the bike. Do not touch anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (May 31, 2017)

Welcome, @Jamesinohio 
@Freqman1 has it right: don't do anything to the bike, and please post many clear pictures so folks can help out with ID and value.

Here are links to the Sell-Trade Forum and rules of use:

http://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade-complete-bicycles.57/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sell-trade-rules.32869/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/bump-rule-changes.85736/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/marking-your-thread-as-sold-reduced-and-sale-pending.59628/


----------



## Jamesinohio (May 31, 2017)

Jamesinohio said:


> I recently obtained a Napoleon.  It was in my grandparents barn in New Jersey and likely was either my grandmothers or great grandmothers bike.  It has a head badge Napoleon.  I am a little confused as from the little bit of research I thought Jenkins marked the women's bikes as Josephine's? Would this possibly be a really early production model? The bike is original and complete.  The fenders are really rusty, but you can still see original paint on the frame.  It as the pedals, saddle and chain.  It has been in a barn or basement for the last 80-90 years. The wooden rims look fine and have 100 year old tires on them (which look pretty nasty).  I assume it was made 1890 to 1898.
> 
> So I have the following questions:
> 1.  Should I try and clean it up at all or does a buyer really want it completely untouched?
> ...


----------



## Jamesinohio (May 31, 2017)

Sorry... I put the wooden wheels in my garage at home... so will have to take a picture of them when I get home.   So it says Napoleon Jr on the head plate.  Hope this helps.  James


----------



## Freqman1 (May 31, 2017)

Looks like a juvenile bicycle and being a girls this may have limited interest. Not really my area of expertise but I'm sure others will weigh in. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jamesinohio (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## bikebozo (Aug 2, 2017)

How much do you want for it? Are the wheels straight? Thanks branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 2, 2017)

Jamesinohio said:


> I recently obtained a Napoleon.  It was in my grandparents barn in New Jersey and likely was either my grandmothers or great grandmothers bike.  It has a head badge Napoleon.  I am a little confused as from the little bit of research I thought Jenkins marked the women's bikes as Josephine's? Would this possibly be a really early production model? The bike is original and complete.  The fenders are really rusty, but you can still see original paint on the frame.  It as the pedals, saddle and chain.  It has been in a barn or basement for the last 80-90 years. The wooden rims look fine and have 100 year old tires on them (which look pretty nasty).





*If the chainring is original to the machine ... and sport 20 teeth ...
the unit is very-likely a Davis-Built.

If any numbers appear under the crankcase .. what is the layout.
The positioning of those numbers (if any) is more important to
me than the actual numbers, themselves.

...... patric

*


----------



## Brian R. (Aug 29, 2017)

I like it, juvenile bike or not. It's cool that it was a little girl's bike - must have been a wealthy family. This thread was started in May, any update? 

I doubt the fenders are original to the bike. They lack the eyelets for lacing a skirt guard. It probably had a wood rear fender and no front.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks like a 24" wheel (22 1/2") W/O tire.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 30, 2017)

Either 24 or 26.


----------



## Rambler (Aug 31, 2017)

No doubt 24" and far more likely 1920's era than 1890's


----------

